# Flapjacks



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

Just tried my home made Flapjacks out and they were awsome. Felt powered minutes later. Did a little research and came up with this list of ingredients, 
Organic steel cut Oats
Golden Syrup
Ground Peanut Oil
Chopped Walnuts
Chopped Dried fruit
Chopped mixed nuts
De pitted Dates
Peanut butter
Electrolyte salts (3 different salt types)
Heated all the liquid/oils under a moderate heat in a pan poured it over the other ingredients in a huge bowl mixed all the gooy mess together placed on two baking trays cooked on High for 5 minutes then brung them out flattened down moor. Placed back in oven over moderate heat for 10 minutes remove and place some cool place. Keep fresh for 3 days. Freeze the rest just get out the night before a ride. I just guessed the amounts.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I've gotta stop reading the Nutrition section while I'm at work. Those sound delicious.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Those sound great! What is their consistency like at room temperature? Sticky/gooey? Just wondering how well they would pack on long rides?


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I suppose it depends on the mix but mine were just right, very hard no crumbling. Better all round than the bought ones.


----------



## jamesstout (Feb 10, 2012)

i looove flapjacks. mix ins are more or less unlimited


----------

